# How often should I replace SPD cleat?



## Poopshute (Mar 25, 2010)

Is there a recommendation for how often a SPD cleat should be replaced on a shoe? Mine look pretty beat up but they still clip into my XT pedals. I do tend to pop out from time-to-time but I'm wondering if this is a pedal adjustment thing or my cleats wearing out. Any recommendations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

when using shimano pedals

as spd cleats wear out, it becomes harder to unclip

so, replace them when you find clipping out becomes a hassle, or risky
when bailing and it is hard to unclip

-

stupid me did this the other day...old old cleats I actually like to use, had a digger, couldn't get foot out, rolled my ankle badly. stupid me instantly knew my problem, installed new cleats on all shoes and am nursing my foot.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

I have the opposite issue when my cleats are worn out .....my cleats barely stay in the pedals.
shimano cleats should be about $25 if you think you need to replace them its probably time....Do it before an issue causes an injury


----------



## Poopshute (Mar 25, 2010)

El_Duderino said:


> I have the opposite issue when my cleats are worn out .....my cleats barely stay in the pedals.
> shimano cleats should be about $25 if you think you need to replace them its probably time....Do it before an issue causes an injury


Cool. Thanks!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

El_Duderino said:


> I have the opposite issue when my cleats are worn out .....my cleats barely stay in the pedals.
> shimano cleats should be about $25 if you think you need to replace them its probably time....Do it before an issue causes an injury


that's odd. my lifetime mileage definitely is: worn spud cleat equals can't get out easily.


----------



## Poopshute (Mar 25, 2010)

I have spare cleats. Might change them out sooner than later. I definitely feel like they're looser than before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sounds like you need to tighten the pedals to make up for cleat wear. Personally I would only change them when you can no longer tighten down the pedal to compensate for the how easily they release. 127....is the only person in the world I have ever heard say that as cleats wear it gets harder to unclip, only person ever.



Poopshute said:


> Is there a recommendation for how often a SPD cleat should be replaced on a shoe? Mine look pretty beat up but they still clip into my XT pedals. I do tend to pop out from time-to-time but I'm wondering if this is a pedal adjustment thing or my cleats wearing out. Any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

LyNx said:


> Sounds like you need to tighten the pedals to make up for cleat wear. Personally I would only change them when you can no longer tighten down the pedal to compensate for the how easily they release. 127....is the only person in the world I have ever heard say that as cleats wear it gets harder to unclip, only person ever.


I swear i am not making this up... steel cleats on shimano xtr and xt pedals, specialized shoez. oh well not trying to argue just odd I have this problem I guess.


----------



## SHowley2003 (Feb 21, 2008)

It does get harder to unclip as the cleats wear out. the back corners of the cleats are what allow the pedal to disengage. When they are new they are squared off and sharp. This allows for an easy exit. As they wear down those corners get rounded and it take a greater force to rotate them out of the pedal. I know I'm not using the technical terms, but you get it. Look at the cleats, if the backs are rounded then replace them. You mentioned having an extra set, just compare them to see if they are the same shape.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

4K miles on my first pair of cleats so far and going strong...


----------



## bertrenolds (Jul 7, 2013)

You should be glad your still coming out, it's when you can't unclip that you have problems. No idea why anyone would use pedals that you can't adjust the release on. Let's keep this debate going, who is right, is it harder or easier to clip out with worn cleats? Maybe it depends on clip-less pedal type?


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

El_Duderino said:


> I have the opposite issue when my cleats are worn out .....my cleats barely stay in the pedals.
> shimano cleats should be about $25 if you think you need to replace them its probably time....Do it before an issue causes an injury


Same here. If I start cranking the tension on my pedals it is probably time to replace them. I think some of the older pedals like the 747 did become harder to exit as thing wore out. I had one old pair where you could see from a side view that the steel clamps were tipped in because the pivots had worn. Plus the aluminum surface where the shoe contacts it wears down as well which if you foot tips over can jam the cleat a bit sideways. Now the 858 was a death pedal. Those would jam with very little cleat wear. Awful stuff.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Maybe I ride with my pedals looser than most for very easy exit, or I change my cleats out way before I have to tighten them down that much, either way agree, can't see riding pedals where there's no adjustment for release tension or to compensate for wearing cleats. I figure I put at least 5k+ miles on a set before switching them out.


bertrenolds said:


> You should be glad your still coming out, it's when you can't unclip that you have problems. No idea why anyone would use pedals that you can't adjust the release on. Let's keep this debate going, who is right, is it harder or easier to clip out with worn cleats? Maybe it depends on clip-less pedal type?


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

I was having troubles coming unclipped at the worst times (bunny hops, pulling up over logs, etc.). Friends said I might need new cleats, and LBS said I might need new pedals.

Here are two pedals, one a bit more worn than the other. Both cleats have about the same amount of wear on them. If you look closely you can see that one of the pedals has a decent amount of material missing and is not exactly symmetric (as it is when brand new).

Clipping in with dirt/sand/snow/ice has certainly quickened the wear. One of my big peeves with the SPD system is, when out on a snow ride, eventually you'll end up with snow/ice packed around the cleat making clipping in impossible. At least, until you stop, bang your shoe on a rock, or kick the ice away on the pedal.

This is the worn pedal. There is almost 1mm of space between the cleat and the pedal (right side).


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

This is the less worn pedal. The cleat is firmly lodged in place but can twist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Here is the worn pedal, again. Lots of free movement. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Wear of the sole of your shoe is also a factor. In my experience, as your the sole pads either side of the cleat wear down, release becomes easier and the connection to the bike begins to feel more vague (the shoe rocks on the pedal).

For cleat wear, I find they last for years. If the engagement doesn't feel right, and if it looks worn compared to a new cleat I'd change them out. they're not expensive when you consider how long they last.


----------

